# Barudan Color Change Turret



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anybody know where the color change turret is on a Barudan Elite Pro? We jammed the machine with the ICTCS arm up and now it's telling us to manually rotate the turret.

thanks,
Dave


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Found it...it's under the very top cover. A brass looking knob on the left side. If you turn it the sewing head will move left/right.


----------



## IMJANETL (Nov 8, 2012)

myfinishingtouch said:


> Found it...it's under the very top cover. A brass looking knob on the left side. If you turn it the sewing head will move left/right.


I need to find the brass screw to turn the color turret. ..cannot find anything that comes off of the top. What year is your machine. Mine to is an elite pro. .stuck


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

My Elite Pro is a 2004. On the left side of the head, there is a blue circle around a hole. This is where I can manually move the color change thingy using an allen wrench.


Jane,
Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


----------



## IMJANETL (Nov 8, 2012)

lizziemaxine said:


> My Elite Pro is a 2004. On the left side of the head, there is a blue circle around a hole. This is where I can manually move the color change thingy using an allen wrench.
> 
> 
> Jane,
> Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app



Thank you Jane, I'd thought it had something to do with that " bull's eye" but didn't try the allen wrench till now. .Aahh back to work. . Thank you very much!
Janet


----------

